# Unsung heroes



## D-n-A (10 Oct 2004)

Veh Techs In Afghanistan: Real Heroes are the Supply Techs

Unsung heroes

Keeping the army's vehicles mobile is critical 
By PAUL COWAN, EDMONTON SUN

30 Sep 04

KABUL, Afghanistan -- There's nothing like fear to get city soldiers based in Afghanistan to look after their vehicles right - at least that's what the mechanics of Maintenance Platoon are finding. "None of them want to break down in downtown Kabul," explained Master Warrant Officer Dale Coble. 

"I wish we could get them to take the same care of their vehicles back in Canada." 

The soldiers know that a stopped vehicle is a target for attack and the longer it stays in one place, the greater the danger. 

The maintenance platoon has a recovery team on 24-hour standby to rescue vehicles which break down on missions outside the Canadian base at Camp Julien. 

"We don't aim to do any fixing in situ," said Coble, a 27-year-old service veteran raised in Saskatoon. "We just grab the vehicles and get them back to a safe location where we can work on them. 

"Most of the local people are friendly but some don't want us here." 

Afghanistan is a hostile environment in more ways than one and without proper maintenance, the sand could play havoc with the engines. 

But Master Cpl. Brian Plsek says the drivers make sure they look after their vehicles. 

"We have lots of filters to keep out the sand and the drivers are very diligent about changing them frequently," explained the 35-year-old, who is originally from Burlington, Ont. 

Sgt. Joe Hennick, 38, said he thinks the weather is kinder to vehicles than it is back in Canada. 

"We don't have to try starting them at -20 C," he explained. "Starting up at 30-plus C is a lot easier on the vehicles." 

The effect of the weather conditions on the mechanics is a bigger worry. 

"The sun is hard on the soldiers," said Hennick, originally from London, Ont. 

"We have to bring the vehicles inside to work on them to avoid the sun beating down on the men." 

Several large tents provide working space for the mechanics. 

The maintenance platoon not only keeps the Canadian contingent on the road, it also repairs the camp generators, heaters and small engines. They can do everything up to and including vehicle engine changes. 

"We have two lines of maintenance," explained Coble. "There's the quick sort of work people get done back home at some place like Canadian Tire, which takes no more than four hours. 

"The second line is major work like replacing engines or transmissions, stuff like that." 

If the job is bigger than that, the vehicle has to go back to the maker. 

"We haven't had to do that yet," said Coble. 

The platoon also repairs the 20-mm chain guns which the heavier Canadian armoured vehicles carry. 

Some members specialize in the high-tech electronics which pack modern fighting vehicles. 

The platoon also has a welding shop with the capability of working with armoured plate. And there are sewing machines to repair torn tarps. 

The platoon carries a large number of spares, including complete engines, but the demand for fresh parts is endless. 

"You know who the real heroes are in this?" asked Coble. "The supply techs. Without the parts they get here for us, we wouldn't be able to do anything."


----------



## gun plumber (10 Oct 2004)

There are no "heroes".It's all about the teamwork that makes a fighting force effective.With out the logistics behind it even the most GI Joe-super ninga-airborne-seal unit is useless.


----------



## Armymedic (10 Oct 2004)

CSS is the most critical part of any mission,

Without bullets, food, fuel, the means to get there, or the knowledge that they will be taken care of if they are hurt, Cbt troops (as gun plumber mentioned, no matter how elite) just can't get thier job done.

Those Edmonton Sun reportes in Kabul are definately earning thier pay with some outstanding articles....


----------

